# Furniture in dubai



## irishfamabroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi We are hopefully making the move to Dubai in the next few months. Just wondering if a 3 bed apartment can be furnished relatively cheaply... If so from where? Or is it worth shipping from Ireland?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

there is a huge second hand furniture market , check out dubizzle.com so you get an idea of what's available. lots of ikea stuff in relatively good condition as tons of people come and go all the time, so if you're willing to buy second hand and are good at haggling you can find some pretty decent deals. However a 3 bedroom place will be more expensive to furnish so if you have a moving allowance it might be worth shipping some of your furniture here.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

We're getting whatever we can from Dubizzle, except mattresses and maybe the sofa/living room. Some stuff on there my husband's looked at is barely used at all, seems expats work and move a lot. The dining room and all "hard" furnishings, if you look there is a really huge selection. I personally dont love Ikea for most furniture, I'd rather get slightly used but more durable.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

There is everything here from Ikea, all the way up to high quality expensive stuff.

The cost of shipping furniture would be quite high. I would recommend, taking any signature/sentimental pieces and buy new furniture to complement it - you can buy cheap & replace things as you go, until you have the furniture you want. 

I've been here a year & my apartment may as well be an Ikea showroom...


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are not willing to pay much you can to sharjah (15 mins away from dubai off peak time) and there's this big furniture market along emirates road where you will find good fairly priced furniture, new and second handed.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

I move in the last week of April. I was having a look at Ikea's products and there is stuff that is well priced. But I would like to compare with other places as well, not just Dubizzle. Is there anything online that I could have a look at? Do they throw in the move products as well? Or do I need to organize that? Ikea does if I spend AED 2500 which will easily happen.


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Didn't realise Ikea deliver!! That's great!!


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Cos_mo said:


> Didn't realise Ikea deliver!! That's great!!


Only if you cross the minimum spend


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

RoBombay said:


> Only if you cross the minimum spend


They also deliver if you spend less than 2500. BUT they charge 400 dhs for that


----------



## cannygood (Sep 22, 2011)

irishfamabroad said:


> Hi We are hopefully making the move to Dubai in the next few months. Just wondering if a 3 bed apartment can be furnished relatively cheaply... If so from where? Or is it worth shipping from Ireland?


I arrived in January 2012 and got all my furniture from PAN Emirates behind Mall of Emirates.

Got full bedroom , 1 Superking frame and matress, 2 side tables, 1 large dressing table c/w stool for about 3000 dirham. I think thats cheap compared to UK. 

Glass table and 6 chairs - 700 dirham

3 seat sofa, and 2x 2 seat sofa for 2500 dirhams. Again thats cheap, but we have a toddler so deliberatley got something that i wouldnt mind him rubbing jam on!

TVs are cheap too. 42 inch LED for 1500 dirham.

You can get all whitegoods at supermarkets like Carrefour or Geant. They both have decent websites to get prices from.

I kitted out a 2 bedroom for about 17000 including kids room.


----------



## shanona83 (May 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm moving to an unfurnished apt in Mirdif. Does anyone know of some good places in that area for reasonably priced furniture and general household items, with delivery of course? I know there is an not so far away but apparently they take 7 days to deliver!


----------



## M N Anwar (May 15, 2012)

HOme Centre or Marina Ume Suqeim Roads are best Options.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mirdif city centre should have a few furnture showrooms apart from Ikea which is not too far away. Delivery usually takes 2-5 working days


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok so can you give a budget estimate, how much to furnish a 1 bed room apartment for example? 

Say you need, a bed, a sofa, a tv, a table, and few chairs to start with... what kind of budget at minimum shall I expect?

I also ask because renting furnished apartments seems 20K to 60K more expensive than unfurnished once. So I figured maybe I can furnish a 1 bed for 20K, or not?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

blue_moon said:


> Ok so can you give a budget estimate, how much to furnish a 1 bed room apartment for example?
> 
> Say you need, a bed, a sofa, a tv, a table, and few chairs to start with... what kind of budget at minimum shall I expect?
> 
> I also ask because renting furnished apartments seems 20K to 60K more expensive than unfurnished once. So I figured maybe I can furnish a 1 bed for 20K, or not?


I just priced a couch, recliner, nice bedroom set, kitchen table and computer desk for 14K AED at Home Center. 

If it was my money I would be on Dubizzle and easily get a placed decked out for 20K


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I just priced a couch, recliner, nice bedroom set, kitchen table and computer desk for 14K AED at Home Center.
> 
> If it was my money I would be on Dubizzle and easily get a placed decked out for 20K


Ok, I figured out that 10,000 AED shall be okay for a single guy in 1 bedroom  and 15,000 AED if I really go for it. So any furnished apartment for more than a 10,000 surcharge compared to unfurnished one is not worth it. The more they gonna keep your deposit if something happens to the sofa, while when it's your own you can just throw it out.

Final, question do I need to make some extra agreements on internet and TV or that usually comes with the flat? The Dewa bills they will just start to come automatically, or I need to also go to Dewa to give them my details and sign some contracts?

P.S. How easy it is to get red of the furniture after the one year? E.g if I just want to throw it out?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

stupid question..

If you buy second hand off Dubizzle, or anywhere for that matter, how do you arrange delivery?
Clearly the big shops, selling new, deliver; but how do you get your bargain sofa off Dubizzle back to your pad?

thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

vantage said:


> stupid question..
> 
> If you buy second hand off Dubizzle, or anywhere for that matter, how do you arrange delivery?
> Clearly the big shops, selling new, deliver; but how do you get your bargain sofa off Dubizzle back to your pad?
> ...


Generally you would need to make your own arrangements, but in rare occasions the sellers might arrange drop off.

Dubizzle also has ads for men with small trucks who can do the job for you. Also ask people you know for reco as to who to contact.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Definitely look on dubizzle. At the end of last year I helped a friend dispose of a two bed apt`s worth of brand new furniture,he sold his apt within 30 mins of it being put on the market. I think I did fairly well for him by getting just over a third of what he paid so there are lots of bargains out there. 
As far as delivery goes its worth asking the receptionist/security in the building that you are buying the furniture, its usually 200-300 dhs depending on the distance.

Dewa, you will need to go set up an account with passport, visa, copy of rental agreement, copy of the previous tenants closing bill and a 1000dhs deposit which you`ll get back when you close your account. Can`t remember if you`ll also need a proof of income ot NOC from your company, hopefully someone who has done it more recently will pop up and corect me.


----------

